# Electrical guy



## electrical guy (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm new here but i've been doing electrical in this industry for a long time. IF you have electrical questions, problems I might have the answers for you!


----------



## khm916 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you when i have a question i will be sure to hit you up. +rep


----------



## Whodoo (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, I got a question about wire size. 2 1Kw HPS, 10000 btu ac, 2Kw heater(maybe more), 2 fans prolly about an amp a piece, a 1/6hp pump, a dehumidifier. I don't think I forgot any thing. I have a full electrical panel, but I can either install 1/2 size breakers or change from electric over to a gas stove and take over the breaker space. If I go with the elec to gas and take over the breaker space used by the stove, should I run 2 30A runs from the panel? And should I use 12 or 10AWG?


----------



## Polecat (Aug 18, 2010)

8.33 amps per kilowatt at 120 volts
4.5 amps per kilowatt at 240 volt

30 amp fuse use #10 wire
20 amp fuse use #12 wire

Since you dont use the the air condition and heater at the same time. They can be on the same circuit size your fuse for the heater and dont worry about the a/c. 

1600 watt heaters are big as you want to use in a standard 120 wall outlet. 

Total amps on a fuse can only be 80% of the fuse rating. EXAMPLE 20 amp fuse should only be loaded to 16 amps for a continous load. 30 amp fuse 24 amps of load and so on.

a 10000 btu a/c is about 8.5 amps on 120 volts.


----------



## Whodoo (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks for the fast reply. How many 1/2 size breakers can I use? It's a 100A panel. If I remember right there is a limit before the rules get broken.


----------



## electrical guy (Aug 18, 2010)

In this business you always want to DERATE your wire size which means upsizing your wire size regardless of amperage for heat factor and constant load. I always derate 1 size larger than recommended. Ex. 30amp circuit use #8AWG wire, 20Amp Circuit use #10Awg. Also never go above 75% PER PHASE to overcurrent protection. 1Phase 100amp panel is plenty for your house but if your gonna due a commercial grow I would do some planning before you start designing.


----------



## electrical guy (Aug 18, 2010)

You may want to go with a 70amp subpanel rather than trying to hack all that circuitry together. Keep your loads seperate. You don't want to start tying in lighting loads with a/c loads. Keep it clean and simple. Run a sub outside your grow then its nice and simple. Simplicity is a good thing


----------



## Whodoo (Aug 18, 2010)

What hackkin'!  Elec. guy, I like the way you think. Safety is a good thing. A sponsor is also a good thing. I like safety, but I got no sponsor. Oh, I never intended to have my lighting and my heat/ac loads on one circuit. That's why I wanted to run two 30A branches. The reason I asked about the 12 vs 10AWG was because I've heard tell of 12AWG on 30A branches and I guess somehow, in some instances, they're OK. It doesn't give me warm fuzzy feeling. I wouldn't do it. Derating might be a good idea for a few reasons. It does provide some extra insurance against fire. I don't think my insurance agent would understand if I tried to make a claim, and this is kind of an intense application of electricity. As far as the subpanel goes, I guess it's a matter of where you want to branch - at the service entrance or at a breaker in the main panel. Again, maybe a good idea to split off before the main panel. I just wish I was spending someone elses money.


----------



## Commander Rainbow Veins (Aug 19, 2010)

O wow im glad i found you. you might have to help me out with my whole house. hahaha jk. im going to subscribe to this and hit you up when i need help. btw im going to + rep ;D


----------



## Polecat (Aug 20, 2010)

electrical guy said:


> You may want to go with a 70amp subpanel rather than trying to hack all that circuitry together. Keep your loads seperate. You don't want to start tying in lighting loads with a/c loads. Keep it clean and simple. Run a sub outside your grow then its nice and simple. Simplicity is a good thing


I agree with this. But 60 amp subs are the norm and should be plenty. I was thinking use the stove wiring to feed a forty amp sub or what ever his stove breaker is. maybe a 60 amp sub with a 40 amp main would be suff..


----------



## electrical guy (Aug 20, 2010)

Agreed< Any thing would be better than splitting 2Pole Loads and running single pole loads off of a 2Pole circuit breaker. I would just use the over current protection at the original main to supply the subpanel which could just be Main Lug Only Panel that way you save Cash on the breaker, Plus you won't have a series rating issue with the two breakers unless they are of the same exact manufacturer.


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 20, 2010)

Can I install a 30amp breaker to run a AC that pulls 9 amp and a 1000w HPS that ppulls 9.5 and a couple low amp blowers. It keeps trippin the 15 and I dont wanna run extension cords to other rooms. Is there something else that eeds to be taken into account?


----------



## electrical guy (Aug 20, 2010)

you cant install a 30amp breaker on14awg wire. what is the voltage of your a/c and your HPS ballast? You should always try to do your ballast at 240volt. That way you can add more lights


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 20, 2010)

electrical guy said:


> you cant install a 30amp breaker on14awg wire. what is the voltage of your a/c and your HPS ballast? You should always try to do your ballast at 240volt. That way you can add more lights


 you mean run it on 220? I dont know the voltage on either. Only the amps, wattage and btu. Whats 14 awg. Sorry but I know nothing about electric as far as wiring goes. but I do understand the science of it, just not the terminology or different products needed for certain applications.


----------



## Polecat (Aug 21, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> you mean run it on 220? I dont know the voltage on either. Only the amps, wattage and btu. Whats 14 awg. Sorry but I know nothing about electric as far as wiring goes. but I do understand the science of it, just not the terminology or different products needed for certain applications.


American wire gauge. Wire size.


----------



## just L (Aug 21, 2010)

in my panel i have 3 main disconnect switches 2-50amp 1-30amp. does that mean i can only have a total of 130 amp running out threw breakers. i just want to make sure i can add another 20 amp to my box with no problems.


----------



## Bill Gates (Aug 21, 2010)

It is a pleasure to see someone giving advice on the right way to hook all the wires together ! One idea I had used in times long past was to wire a small sub panel for 220 input with six or eight breakers inside for 110, I just added a dryer plug for the input allowing it to be plugged into the apartment dryer socket to provide me with my needs. I am sure you might be able to add something to this idea.


----------



## electrical guy (Aug 22, 2010)

What is the size of your main breaker? If you have a 2Pole 100Amp Main breaker you could for instance actually use up to 150Amp with out exceeding the 75% Load Ratio. 2Pole 100Amp Main = 100Amps Per Phase. So as long as its balanced you could load it up. Sorry I was off on a tangent, It sounds like you should be fine


----------



## electrical guy (Aug 22, 2010)

Look on the name plate. Every piece of electrical equiptment has a name plate were all the information about the unit is given. You should look at the votage requirements for all your equiptment before you start building, You might have the wrong voltage. Make sure it is what you think it is before you go to the trouble to build something that won't won't work. Pm if you need further help


----------



## just L (Aug 28, 2010)

this my panel. there are 3 main disconnect switches, 2-50 amp and 1- 30 amp. the two dual breakers are 15 amps, the other three are 20 amp. will i be okay to add a dual 15 or 20 amp breaker in the empty space by my finger? Or even a single 20 amp?


im going to run 2 600 watt lights, 260 watts in fans and pumps. but i would like to beable to add a 1000 watt light when the time comes, so i want to be set up for that. 
thanks for your time.


----------



## electrical guy (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks Like you have plenty of Room for expansion!!! Use 20Amp Circuits rather than 15Amp Circuits. That way you can run more equiptment with less wiring cost. If you need further assistance feel free to contact me and I'll walk you through it!


----------



## just L (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks a lot! 

should i use solo 20 amp or can i use a dual 20 amp breaker?

should i use 12 gauge wire?

again thanks a bunch for your help and any future help i might need.


----------

